# Insect photos with Sigma Contemporary 150-600 - feel free to add your own



## davholla (May 20, 2022)

Not an amazing shot - but not one I could have got with a macro lens (it was far out of reach).


EF7A8673_Bee by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (May 20, 2022)

Decent shot. I'll put one up I took with my Tamron 150-600.


----------



## MitchP (May 20, 2022)

Here's one I took with my Nikon 300mm f4 prime lens:


----------



## John 2 (May 20, 2022)

MitchP said:


> Here's one I took with my Nikon 300mm f4 prime lens:
> 
> 
> View attachment 256316


Hoverflies are hard enough.  Good catch.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 20, 2022)

MitchP said:


> Here's one I took with my Nikon 300mm f4 prime lens:
> 
> 
> View attachment 256316


Very good shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (May 20, 2022)

MitchP said:


> Here's one I took with my Nikon 300mm f4 prime lens:
> 
> 
> View attachment 256316


Nice capture, Mitch.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 20, 2022)

Taken with my Tamron 150-600mm.


----------



## jeffashman (May 23, 2022)

Nice shots, everyone!


----------



## davholla (Jul 18, 2022)

I took photos of the same butterfly with a macro lens and a 150-600mm lens


EF7A9143_Peacockv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr



IMG_1012_Peacock_Butterflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 18, 2022)

davholla said:


> I took photos of the same butterfly with a macro lens and a 150-600mm lens
> 
> 
> EF7A9143_Peacockv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr
> ...


As expected, there's a little more detail with the macro lens. Nice set.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 18, 2022)

I got this shot of an Eastern Carpenter Bee with the Sigma 150-600mm C lens.



apr30202204 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## davholla (Jul 18, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> As expected, there's a little more detail with the macro lens. Nice set.


True but worth photographing something that can't be photographed otherwise.


----------

